# Local community...



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi ladies, me again!

So we have to write a part about our local community and why it's suitable for a child but again we're struggling with a starting sentence and what they wanna know.

Can anyone advise xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Mumsnet or netmums (which is the pink one? Especially that) is dead helpful here, if you put in your postcode and it'll bring up local playgroups etc - just make you put something in about attending when the time is appropriate as my SW was a bit sniffy about going when I should be at home bonding or something  

Print off the prospectuses for the local primary schools might be worth emailing them to see if they've had experience of adopted pupils before

Is you gp and dentist local? I put that on too, as in a positive as both are walking distance

Do you have relatives or friends with children nearby? Good to state if you have child care at the drop of a hat if you or your partner were rushed to hospital or something.

Do you know any adopters? Or friends who have children with special needs? They're worth mentioning.

If I think of anything else I'll come back


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Rose,
I don't think its a story type thing they're looking for but more what facilities etc you have access to. We just had to state about mums and toddler groups, pre school, primary school, play parks, brownies, rainbows, Cubs etc. groups for support and development for your child if that makes sense? Not a why our neighbourhood would be good kind of thing. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I started ours pretty factually.... If I recall it started along the lines of.... ***** is a market town situated in ***** with a population of ***** There are many amenities within the local area to support the placement of a child into our family. We live within walking distance of the local children's centre which regularly run mother and toddler groups, stay and play sessions, cookery clubs etc etc etc   I hope this helps to get you started


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

You are more than welcome to use ours as a template...
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/Adoption%20Help%20Files/Ecomap_Complete_Full_Example.docx

As can anyone else reading this, other than mine and my wife's name everything on there has been altered to protect our identities.

*Describe where you live e.g. village, town, population, ethnic mix*
We live in the town of Town which lies in the Borough of Town. Town has a lovely village feel but on a bigger scale. I would say Town's demographic is largely either young families or retired people of white ethnicity. We have lots of local primary schools to choose from and easy access to multiple high schools.

We have many parks and local groups like scouts and brownies, ballet, leisure centre, karate, football - any activity you can think of seems to be available within a very local radius. Our GP surgery is less than a mile away and our dentist is in Town. We are extremely close to the city centre too and able to freely access the facilities available there. There are two libraries in Town and one in the city centre. There are a number of church groups and halls and although we have no intention of following a religious life at all, we will be happy to be involved in the community fundraisers and activities held by the churches that are of a non-religious theme.

The population of Town is estimated as 21281, in our 2sq mile area there is approximately 11530, of these 1946 (17%) are under the age of 16. The area is 97% (1114 made up of White groups and 3% (382) of Mixed, Asian, Black or Other groups.

*What local facilities are available to you e.g. nursery, school, health care, transport, shops, activity groups for children, sports and leisure activities, places of worship*
Within 2 miles of our house there are the following
• 5 Nursery Schools
• 15 Primary Schools
• 2 Pre-Schools or Playgroups
• 2 Parent & Toddler Groups
• 3 High Schools
• 2 Doctors Surgeries
• 3 Pharmacies
• 1 Dentist
• 2 Libraries
• Several Buses running into City
• 5 minute walk to the nearest bus stop
• 1 Community Centre accommodating children's activity groups
• 2 Parks
• 1 Play Area
• 2 Supermarkets
• 1 Leisure Centre with a swimming pool
• Town's Girlguiding have 10 Rainbow Units, 8 Brownie Packs, 9 Guide Units.

Within 10 miles of our house there are also the following activities available:
• Town's Leisure Centre (Gymnastics, Judo, Squash and Swimming lessons)
• Village's Leisure Centre (Swimming club, Gymnastics, Fencing, Martial Arts and Climbing)
• Dance Schools
• Music Lessons
• City's Museum and Library
• Nature Reserve
• Several Petting Farms

Neighbourhood Statistics available from: http://neighbourhood.statistics.gov.uk/dissemination/LeadHome.do?m=0&s=1375217330427&enc=1&nsjs=true&nsck=false&nssvg=false&nswid=1366

/links


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

This is ours.  

Local Facilities
xxx is a small, community orientated village, the other side of the River xxx from xxx .  Facilities are often shared between the two.  An ex-neighbour has said that growing up in a small community like this has given his daughters "a good grounding, a good sense of being part of society."  We've lived in this village for over ten years and have friendly, supportive neighbours.

In walking distance:-
River xxx – perfect for pooh sticks, feeding ducks and watching the water.
xxx Sports Ground and Play Area – Plenty of space for kickaround and a small collection of play equipment, co-located with the village cricket club.
xxx Village Hall – events and activities, such as music, Christmas fairs, refreshments for the xxx Festival etc.
xxx School is a village school taking pupils from 3 – 11 years.  It currently has around 40 pupils, and is Ofsted rated as Good.  The School is supported by a 'Friends' organisation and charitable collections and events.
Numerous lanes and footpaths, providing access to countryside.

Short (5 – 10 minute) drive:-

xxx Community Centre – busy, volunteer community centre with a range of activities and events such as children's music and dance.  
xxx Play Area – well-equipped play area opposite the Community Centre.


xxx Medical Group – a 6 GP practice offering a wide range of clinics and services in a purpose-built building with a community resource room, including a minor injury service and a baby clinic.  We have been registered at this practice for over 14 years, and they have been extremely supportive, sympathetic and keen to help, and are very supportive of our application to adopt.
xxx Sure Start Centre – offering information, support and activities/courses such as baby massage, cooking club and links to more events at xxx Sure Start Centre (part of the xxx  Sure Start Centres).  Hosts a CAMHS worker.
xxx Library and Local Link – library and local council services including courses, local police surgery drop in, reading groups as well as the usual library services.
xxx Stay and Play - Free group for children 0-4 and their parents or carers.  Sessions held by qualified childcare practitioners.  A variety of floor and table top activities varied weekly, with a well equipped baby area and toy library available.  Sessions finish with songtime then healthy snack for children and tea/coffee for adults. 
xxx Parks – parks with tennis courts, play equipment, football fields etc
xxx also has shops, a bank and both primary and secondary schools.

Wider Area
Surrounding towns provide a wide range of facilities including soft play, leisure centres etc, and the xxx  on our doorstep provides lovely variety of activities and outings for example:-
•	xxx  – wild animal park and soft play
•	xxx  Aquarium – Marine aquarium plus adventure play, and radio-controlled boats!
•	xxx Leisure Pool – with flume and wave machine
Plus lots of opportunity to explore the great outdoors in an area we know very well.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow you guys are amazing! Thank you for your help we did put our heads together and come up with a few paragraphs but after reading your suggestions ours sounds lame lol xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I used Daddyboos one for ours as he posted this a while back too! Our SW loved it! haha!


----------

